# Nauticat - The Racer



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Stange as it may seem..... here is something from the Nauticat Email List -

I thought the group would like to know,
NC 44 Galaxsea took 2nd place in her division in the Great Pacific Long Pac race.
The long Pac is a singlehanded 400 mile ocean race from the Golden gate bridge to longitude 126.4 and back.
Galaxsea took 11th place out of a fleet of 30.
The results can be seen at the single handed sailing society's webb page.
Daniel Willey
NC44 Galaxsea


----------



## richrsd14 (Mar 3, 2001)

christyleigh said:


> Stange as it may seem..... here is something from the Nauticat Email List -
> 
> I thought the group would like to know,
> NC 44 Galaxsea took 2nd place in her division in the Great Pacific Long Pac race.
> ...


Dan- I'm looking at an NC35 now. How have you rigged her for single handing?


----------



## jeremiahblatz3 (Jul 3, 2018)

Presumably on handicap. Do you have the uncorrected times?

[ edit: didn't notice the date. lol. ]


----------

